# Reading > General Literature >  Nineteenth Century Female Novelists

## SinnerSaint

hi...

I need soem help regarding nineteenth century female novelists aka victorian novelists (?)

Are these the only famous female novelists of nineteenth century,

Jane Austin
Brontë
Eliot, George 
Browning, Elizabeth Barrett 
Burney, Fanny 
Edgeworth, Maria 
Wollstonecraft, Mary 
Shelley, Mary Wollstonecraft 
Baillie, Joanna 
Susan Ferrier 
Mary Hays
Inchbald, Elizabeth 
Frances Sheridan
Charlotte Smith
Ann Yearsley


If there are any more please do tell me, plus if anybody knows a good site from where I can find a summary of nineteenth century female novelists, kindly tell me as I've googled it but can't find any summary regarding this topic.

Regards

----------


## Virgil

Louisa May Alcott
Harriet Beecher Stowe
Three Bontes: Charlotte, Emily, Anne
George Sand

----------


## EAP

You can try Victorian Web. 

I don't see the name of Elizabeth Gaskell in your list. And both Mary Shelley and Jane Austen are far from being victorian.

----------


## Nightshade

Burnnet, frances hodgson

not spelt write and I know sommore but cant think.

 :Biggrin:

----------


## michela

Emily Dickinson and the russian I.Marina Czevetaiava.
Look at the www.Example and essayes .com

I should find something special about the Woolf's "orlando" i mean critics and things like that can anybody help me?

----------


## Scheherazade

> I should find something special about the Woolf's "orlando" i mean critics and things like that can anybody help me?


The Book Club read _Orlando_ in March: 

http://www.online-literature.com/for...ead.php?t=4090

You might find some of the links refered in the posts useful.

Welcome to the Forum, Michela!  :Smile:

----------


## starrwriter

20th century women writers were better (less melodramatic, more realistic or surrealistic.) Two of the best were Marjorie Rawlings and Isak Dinesen. Some people also like Virginia Woolf more than I do.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Some people also like Virginia Woolf more than I do.


*is not one of those people*

----------


## Pensive

Hehe, The people I know, most of them don't like Woolfy at all. I have heard that she was a feminist.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Hehe, The people I know, most of them don't like Woolfy at all. I have heard that she was a feminist.


Yeah, that is why I don't like her!  :Tongue:

----------


## starrwriter

> Yeah, that is why I don't like her!


An intelligent educated woman who doesn't like feminism? What a concept!

Watch out, Scher. Your conservative roots are showing.

----------


## Nightshade

Hey I dont like feminests much but I cant stand whats it called Masoginisim? or is it chauvnists? well one of them anyway and even worse then feminstrs is the idea people can survive on their own. 
Melodrama is fun somtimes they take themselves _so_ seriouslly you just HAVE to laugh. Its great. Although it can get annoying if theres too much of it......
 :Biggrin:

----------


## starrwriter

> Hey I dont like feminests much but I cant stand whats it called Masoginisim? or is it chauvnists?


My definition of a misogynist is a man who has had an intimate relationship with at least one woman.

----------


## Virgil

Virginia Woolf's _To The Lighthouse_  I think ranks in the top five of all time English novels. Most feminists bore me, but that doesn't mean they can't write good novels.

----------


## Aurora Ariel

I have just read this post now, and everyone appears to have already listed the most significant authors.Nearly all of the main ones, that I would have listed, are already there, but I'll just add one more that came to mind as I was reading the previous names.Ann Radcliff(1764-1823) was the first female who wrote alot of successful Gothic fiction, and though she began in the late eighteenth century, with a few books, her last published work was actually not until 1826 (posthumously presented to the public).She is most famous for _The Mysteries of Udolpho_ , which was read by fellow Gothic authors such as the young Mary Shelley.


Radcliffe's Published Books:

The Castles of Athlin and Dunbayne - 1789
A Sicilian Romance: A Highland Story - 1790
The Romance of the Forest - 1792
The Mysteries of Udolpho: A Romance - 1794
The Italian: or, The Confessional of the Black Penitents - 1797
Gaston de Blondeville: or, The Court of Henry III Keeping Festival in Ardennes - 1826

----------


## LinFreakinRules

I believe that Kate Chopin (American) wrote in the 19th century. Also, Collette. Jane Austen, while writing in the relatively brief Georgian period is often lumped with the Victorians for literary purposes because the Georgian and Victorian periods were so close together. So whoever said she's not Victorian is correct, but also incorrect. Did anyone mention Maria Edgeworth? She was either 18th or 19th century.

----------


## Nightshade

collette now Gigi is just plain wierd read it acouple of months ago and was completly  :Confused: 

Dinah Maria Mulock Craik thats another one  :Biggrin:   :Nod:

----------


## LinFreakinRules

> collette now Gigi is just plain wierd read it acouple of months ago and was completly 
> 
> Dinah Maria Mulock Craik thats another one


Yah, Collette had a very unfortunate life full of ahateful husband that used her as a ghost writer and treated her like crap. Her writing is like her outcry of freedom. Try readin "The Pure and the Impure"...it's really good.

----------


## michela

> My definition of a misogynist is a man who has had an intimate relationship with at least one woman.


mine is Misogynist is a man who can't have any kind of realtinship with no one woman as he simply hate them with any logical reason.

----------


## Virgil

> mine is Misogynist is a man who can't have any kind of realtinship with no one woman as he simply hate them with any logical reason.


I assume, Michela, you meant without any logical reason.

----------

